# R.i.p usa



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It was a nice country while it lasted.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, Captain Hypberbole.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its a great county. It gave me 12 purple hearts and 17 bronze stars after my third mission to Mars.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm confused??


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> It was a nice country while it lasted.


Indeed!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree TOS....
i am older and do not have a lot of years left ; but i do fear for my child and grandchildren.....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am younger but I am a realist. I know my time can come today next weak or 50 years. I'm scared for my kids and like any parent I can only hope that they have the best. I have had 6 of my friends die young. And that's what I fear can happen to me I have already had 2 vary close calls 1. I was in a bad motorcycle crash. 2. I was robbed at gun point when someone broke into my house, the other person who was not watching me stabbed my friend in the head, lucky he was ok and needed 16 stitches. I learned 2 things from that
1. Always carry a loaded gun
2. Teach my kids everything I know and keep them on the right track.
I hope that everything works out for them but the path we are on now in amarica is not a good one. We have no jobs and the ones we have are crap paying jobs.
I was making $17.50 driving forklift then being laid off collecting uninployment checks for only $200 a week. Fed up with that after 2 months I found another job driving forklift. 
Now what I'm making is $8.00 an hour doing more work for a check that I scrape by doing. Lucky for me I also do my woodworking witch helps me out a lot. If it wasn't for my moms connections to a few shop keepers who love my work I would be in the streets. 
I can only hope that someday we turn it back around.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

theoldsalt said:


> it was a nice country while it lasted.


nuf sed...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The other supreme court ruling today said that lying is protected free speech. So now we have unlimited campaign spending + the right to lie = a few rich dudes buy media to tell lies to gullible voters and end up owing our government which can now "tax" anyone for any purpose. It was probably always this way, but it used to be technically illegal. 

It wasn't that long ago that colleges discovered they could charge fees for buses, student unions, libraries. parking lots, athletics, arts, even recycling and make them mandatory for all students regardless of whether students wanted or used the services or not. And smart people still wonder why the cost of college is climbing so fast. 

Obamacare will benefit me personally and I'm relieved it wasn't struck down. But when a mechanism exists for everyone pays for something that some people need or want more than others, its near impossible to stop people from adding to the list of "mandatory needs".


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think all the "big guys" in the house are full of lies. I really have nothing good to say about our government. And I should end it at that before I go into a agree rant.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

america no longer belongs to america....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't really know what to think or say to this. So who is the candidate that is best for this upcoming election? I can't say that I've paid attention lately to anything in the news.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> america no longer belongs to america....


This is vary true, I wish all of the Amaricans would stand together and stand up to our government. 
I don't see this happening though.
There's no hope for the future.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We don't trust our candidates to tell us their true agendas, so we vote based on a sound bite or don't vote and let those that do make our choice for us. In a democracy we get the government we deserve based on the wisdom of our choices (or lack there of). Unfortunately, we are a apathetic and uninformed electorate so we get a corrupt and incompetent government. We don't deserve better until we start actually researching our choices and actually voting.

I won't tell anyone how to vote, but if you don't vote at all, don't complain about politicians or government, you have what you deserve.

We don't have a dictator to overthrow, we can change our government without bloodshed if we really want to without "occupying" anything. But hoping any administration will solve our problems or even solve more problems than it creates seems overly optimistic right now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We almost have a dictator, though, don't we? He's trying so hard.
This will not end well.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish Ron Paul would have had a snowball's chance in you-know-where, because I wanted to vote for him. 
I didn't vote for Obama the first time, and definitely won't the second time. I just wish we had a better Republican candidate than a man who just does not have the backbone that I would like, and has changed his platform before just to appease people. Either you believe a certain way, or you don't.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

You are so right TOS and LOHA, If we don't get out their and use are rights as americans and voice are opinions in this up comming election then this country is doomed, between this healthcare bill and are rights about to be taken away from us by useing a loophole and allowing the U.N to be are controling body of goverment we will lose are country and it will be the peoples fault for not realizing how important and a privilege it is to have the right to vote and to have the right to know the truth about what we are voteing on and for. If we do elect oboma again I do believe we will lose are country and their will be no turning back, we still have a chance to change the fate we are falling into but soon it will be to late. I do not think romney is the right guy to be running are country but I do think he is a step in the right direction if you look at the other option.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/D1E466E5699CE604#

interesting if u have 44 min to spare


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm going to leave this one alone by saying I agree with very little of what has been said.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have 2 points to make.

Our nation was founded on a tax revolt.

I think it should be against the law for politicians.

That is all.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> I'm going to leave this one alone by saying I agree with very little of what has been said.


Same here


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> i'm going to leave this one alone by saying i agree with very little of what has been said.


+1


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> We almost have a dictator, though, don't we? He's trying so hard.
> This will not end well.


This post made me laugh really really hard. Like I snarfed my pie and everything.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I, for one, will pay the tax for not eating Broccoli


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You kids don't even understand what happened and what we lost, I think. *sigh*


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm turning 45 next week, I don't consider myself a kid


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> You kids don't even understand what happened and what we lost, I think. *sigh*


I do. I also think that it is a little too infringing. It does, however, force all Americans to be insured, which only raises the quality of life for the country. I don't agree with everything the government does, and I don't even pretend that Obama is one of the greatest presidents. All the same, I think that the healthcare bill itself is going to be good for the country. I don't think it will open the doorway to dictatorship or insane social regulatory laws, but it is a step in that direction. What I do think everyone can agree on is that many (if not most) politicians only vote for whatever is going to be the most profitable for them or what will get them reelected. And THAT is what I find frightening.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Healthcare & insurance are mere distractions, window dressing. The rest is pure evil. There's a REASON that half the country is outraged, and it's not about medicine.


----------

